# Bobby on wikipedia!



## DZLife (Aug 28, 2008)

Well well, look who's becoming famous!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupinambis

look at the bottom of that webpage, under the "External Links" section.

I wonder who added that there... ;P


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 28, 2008)

> I wonder who added that there... ;P



I know who did.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 29, 2008)

nice! did you add that DZ?

maybe someone will follow the link and end up here! :woot


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 29, 2008)

No, DZ did not do it.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sure it was PuffDragon


----------



## hoosier (Aug 29, 2008)

or it could have been bobby. lol


----------



## DZLife (Aug 29, 2008)

Naw, I didn't add that. I did add his info elsewhere about a month ago...can't remember where though.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 29, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> > I wonder who added that there... ;P
> 
> 
> 
> I know who did.



Lol @ Puff


----------

